# Advise on CFA course



## Marinchik (25 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

I'm very interested in getting in to fund management and hopefully I'll be done with my QFA diploma by the end of September, so I was thinking that CFA would be an appropriate step towards it. There is exam in December '08 for the first level of CFA. So if there someone who already did it can advise if there much studying to do? how many manuals? I thought I might register now but start studying in August.

Any advise much appreciated,

Thanks a mill


----------



## micmclo (25 Jan 2008)

Ask these guys
www.siai.ie
They can get you a discount on study materials.

Would you not consider going for June 08 exams? However with a 25% pass rate it won't be easy


----------



## ixus (28 Jan 2008)

Are you sure you know what the difference is between a QFA and a CFA?

I'd put a QFA as a qualification just above the level of the leaving cert.

The CFA would be something that would be post Masters (MSc type), a huge difference....


----------



## New Girl (28 Jan 2008)

Hi,

The CFA exams are tough. Be prepared to slog it out to get them - pass rates can be v. low (Not trying to put you off!) That said, the qualification is very well recognised (particularly abroad - and becoming more so here). I'd give yourself as much time as possible to allow for the first one. As a poster said previously - what about considering the June 08 one as your first attempt? 

Re: QFA/CFA comparison - there is none... I know people who came from QFA to attempt CFA and got a bit of a shock. The CFA programme advocates 18-20 hours per week study is allowed for for 18 weeks (if memory serves me right). Also, is your employer supportive of the CFA qualification? I studied for the different levels with different employers. My first ER was much more in favour of study leave etc & that made a big difference. Studying all weekend is tough if you are working a 40-50 week already so be sure before you make the commitment. Also, just to note that to earn your charter you also need to complete "relevant work experience" - typically this is working as an analyst, in a front office etc. Is this where you are at now? Is it where you are looking to go?

Please feel free to PM me for more info on the books, course size etc


----------



## Sunny (28 Jan 2008)

I echo the above. If you are thinking of doing them and want to do June 08 you would really want to start straight away as you are already probably behind. Dec exams used to be only in London so not sure if it is still the same.

Check out the SIAI website for offers and books etc. They also run a sample test day as well which I found very useful. It is important to reliase how much of a commitment it is. I was warned about the difiiculties of working full time, studying and having a social life but it was actually worse than I thought. My life was on hold and I lost a relationship because of it. The 18 hours a week mentioned above doesn't sound alot but I work from 7am to 6pm and fitting in study around that and weekends was very difficult and required alot of disipline and sacrifice.

I don't mean to sound negative and they are really worth doing but be prepared. These is no comparison with the QFA and it helps if you have work experience. Accountancy background would be of some help though but again I know some qualified accountants who thought they would stroll through them only to give up..


----------



## ixus (28 Jan 2008)

Hey NewGirl & Sunny,

Good to get some first hand experience on here. I'm currently doing an MSc in Financial Services in UL which is geared towards the CFA qualification. 

My exams are finished around May 19th and I see that the Level 1 CFA exam is on June 7th according to [broken link removed] 
Are June exams sat in Dublin? 
I'm thinking of sitting them straight after the MSc exams. It would give me 3 weeks full time study. 

Looking at the sample questions here [broken link removed] I'd be confident the MSc prepares me for the majority of this. 
Is this example way off the mark? Am I being unrealistic? 

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Ixus


----------



## Sunny (28 Jan 2008)

Ah right, if you doing the MSc you should be fine and have a head start because as you say those courses are now aimed at the CFA. Most of the people sitting the CFA exams come from those courses. Not sure three weeks will be enough to go through the learning objectives for Level 1 CFA as they can be quiet specific on what they want you to learn but at least you will have the general knowledge needed. You might as well sit them and see what it entails. The June exams used to be held in Dublin and the Dec ones in London. You might want to make sure it is still the case.


----------



## Marinchik (28 Jan 2008)

Thank you all for the usefull replies, since december exams only held in London, then I'll wait and book my first one for June 2009, cos i still have my QFA exam to sit this year and have to study for that too, hence wont have time to dedicate for CFA's.

Thanks again


----------



## bean (6 Aug 2008)

Is it true that the December Level I exam is only in London & not Dublin? I can't find any details of exam centres on the CFA website or siai.ie.

Btw the first registration deadline for December Exam is on Aug 15th.


----------



## Sunny (7 Aug 2008)

bean said:


> Is it true that the December Level I exam is only in London & not Dublin? I can't find any details of exam centres on the CFA website or siai.ie.
> 
> Btw the first registration deadline for December Exam is on Aug 15th.


 
Yeah the December exams are only held in London. There is information on the website. I will try and get you a link later


----------



## casiopea (11 Sep 2008)

Hi guys,
Where can I find the location for these exams, the calendar lists times but not locations: [broken link removed]
tia
cas


----------



## Sunny (12 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed]

These are the test centres for the Dec 08 and Jun 09 exams


----------



## JohnBoy (14 Nov 2008)

Hi all,

I am preparing for CFA Level 2 next year. I never sat level 1 as I have an exemption on the basis of an existing qualification. 

Can anyone tell me if the optional sections in the readings can be skipped? 

Thanks

Johnboy


----------



## BUD_WIZ (21 Feb 2010)

Hi JohnBoy,

I heard there is no exemption in CFA unlike CIMA? Im so confused whether to do CFA/CIMA/MBA? 

In UK some colleges offer CIMA/ACCA with MBA. May be I should do MBA & CIMA. Is it possible to do both at the same time.

Thanks


----------

